# Von BachHaus Kennels



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Can any of you tell me about this breeder and their dogs?
I found very little here about them.

Would you recommend them?

Thank you for any info you can provide.

Summerwood Farm North Carolina


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there a link on their site with just their dogs? I see a stud services link, but that's it.... 
Personally, it's a huge turn-off to me when I can't look at their individual dogs. Not saying they're a bad breeder because of it, but I prefer to see photos, the pedigree, titles, etc. on each individual dog separately. 
Another turn off for me is that they have had, or are expecting, 4 litters in a span of 4 months. Again, not necessarily making this person a poor breeder, but personally, I don't really like when a breeder has more than 2-3 litters per year. 
I also see 'these puppies will be oversized' on one of the litter pages.... Huge red flag, in my book. 

I think the main thing that would keep me away from this breeder is the fact they're not showing off their dogs on the site. A breeder should be proud of the dogs they breed and produce and should showcase that. Particularly for any potential buyer's reference so they can see the pedigree, titles, and health clearances. 

Unfortunately, no personal experience here.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd pass. I see quite a few spelling errors. They also accept paypal to buy puppies. It also bothers me that they claim that "As with all of our Titled adults, the Pedigrees of our breeding dams are unmatched anywhere," yet there are no pedigrees posted anywhere. I can't even find a page with breeding female listed. They are breeding over sized dogs and bragging about their over sized puppies. They claim their training is so fantastic, yet post that they don't have enough dogs to train and it will be suspended until more dogs join.

I'm also 98% sure that quite a few of the pictures on their site are of other dogs from the internet and not their dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The "working line" stud is actually half show line, and his dam has similar linebreeding to that of the "show line" stud (Visum, Jeck). I'm not totally against crossing lines but some people find it offensive.

No personal experience and if I had a specific interest in the dogs or a litter, I'd probably go out and look and meet the breeder and dogs.


----------



## Tamigirl (Jun 7, 2015)

*Buyer beware!!*

** Post removed by ADMIN. This type of post must be sent by PM only. Thank you"


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

Have a 2yr old female litterO be 2 on 7/06/15 She weighs 62lbs Got her at 8mos old from a girl in the service that had returned to Fl She has great drive Have visited the Schultzhund Club in Ft Myers and will probably take her down to have her evaluated I think by no means is she oversized by her weight at this age I see on the website that they are going to open a new kennel in NW SC I have also been in touch with a member of the board that has a 12wk? old male from there She is going to keep in touch with me and let me know how training is going with her male I am VERY happy with my girl but she is very hard headed and wants to play all the time! At 2 think it's time for professional training Her temperament is outstanding around my 2yr old G-grand daughter!!! You can see the sire and dam on the litter list and look up the pedigree at pedigree.com Don't want to sway you either way but I am very very happy with my Ziva!!! Curt


----------

